# Your Favorite Bass Lure



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

Jointed Rapala in the spring. Tubes and twin tail skirted grubs in summer, I prefer the chompers over Yamamotos.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Hard bait - 100 series Bandit, in Rootbeer Spatterback. Soft bait -1/4 oz. Bitsy Bug/craw trailer, in Green Pumpkin.


----------



## Naden fourteen (Jan 26, 2009)

waterfoul said:


> For bass??


That's what he asked about...Biggest bass I ever landed (23-inch smallie) was caught on a #00 Mepps black fury on 2# test on a Quantum reel on a 5' rod I made from a flyrod tip blank.

But my go-to rod is an old Cabellas Uni-Butt with a Daiwa graphite spooled with 4# test. I have caught legal pike on 1/16oz roostertails with it. Even caught an 18# carp on it once, but can't remember what lure I was using.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Hard bait: Rebel Deep Crawfish, medium size, color the "match the hatch" for where you're fishing.

Soft bait: dark olive or black 5 inch Senko


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Bailipanga said:


> Sweet Beaver..color depends on the lake.
> dt6 bluegill



No wonder you can't beat us!! :lol:

Just kidding. I have bags and bags of Beavers... and I use them!


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Either hard or soft, I love surface stuff. Bass hit the topwaters so hard, brown pants are required.

Hard - Silver floating jerk bait, cant recall which brand. Or a black buzz bait.

Soft - Found a new rubber worm at the GR fish show last year stocking up on that again. Sorry no color disclosure at this time. Surface froggys of course.


----------



## AMAS77 (Sep 4, 2008)

My favorite brown pants bait would have to be a big jig. When a bass thumps one of these babies in deep water or heavy cover look for a change of undies.
A close second would be a big deep diving crankbait.
I just invested in a new C-flash today, cant wait.


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

I too "invested" in a C-Flash recently. And "invested" is probably the right word too!! Damn expensive. Sure hope the pike leave it alone.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

Whatever is catching fish!


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

When the bites not "on" (which is most of the time) I'll kick any worm shaking, jig flippping, slow rolling butt with my fly rod and some rattling streamers. If they would let me fish those 9' rods in competition I would have all your cash.

Yes, that's a challenge. :evilsmile:lol:


----------



## AMAS77 (Sep 4, 2008)

waterfoul said:


> I too "invested" in a C-Flash recently. And "invested" is probably the right word too!! Damn expensive. Sure hope the pike leave it alone.


 Yes, I thought about getting one of those big underwater spear guns and some scubba equiptment to retrieve the pike that steals it.


----------



## Bailipanga (May 8, 2007)

waterfoul said:


> No wonder you can't beat us!! :lol:
> 
> Just kidding. I have bags and bags of Beavers... and I use them!


Last year I threw a senko more then those two but they are my favs!!

I'll get you this summer Mike!!


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Bailipanga said:


> Last year I threw a senko more then those two but they are my favs!!
> 
> I'll get you this summer Mike!!


Oh? Bring it on man!! Gots me a new boat and a new attitude this year!!


----------



## bassdisaster (Jun 21, 2007)

Not sure I have a favorite bait plastic's wise, but for me nothing beats a SWEET Beaver bite while pitching dock's:coolgleam

Hard bait Id have to say lipless cranks, especially when no one else is doing it:idea:

Color's vary with the season and the mood of the bass but I usually keep several colors on hand most of the time! 
Too many really  but thats part of it I guess buying baits to keep the beast at bay! or rather in the livewell :lol:he he he

BD


----------



## Bluegill (Aug 26, 2005)

Mepps NO.3 with a silver blade.

Crawler harness.

Bluegill


----------



## jigworm (Jan 10, 2003)

The two baits I always have rigged are a white spinnerbait and a jigworm (go figure). I like a 6" straight tailed finesse worm like the Mann's Dragin Finesse. Swim it, jig it, drag it or shake it. Just depends on what the fish want.


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

Scott K said:


> There's a lure I have had for many (30?) years called a Baby n. I've looked for another and can't find it. I'm not sure how I kept this one so long without a breakoff. I googled "baby n" just now and they show a lure with the same name but it looks nothing like what I have. It's my go to lure whenever I am bass fishing.


The Baby N was a Bill Norman lure. I think they are now made by Pradco. I used to throw them a lot too. I still have a bunch, like everything else I've collected over the years.


----------



## Clinch (Nov 30, 2008)

I like tubes and green pumpkin worms. I'll rip raps once in a while on slow days, seems to get alot of "reaction" strikes.


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

Yamasenko on a 2/0 EWG Gamakatsu, color varies basesd on water but I tend to use alot of green pumpkin.

Last year I started using alot of Gamakatsu Walleye and Octopus hooks in smaller sizes with different soft plastics and had good results.


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

bowhuntr81 said:


> Octopus hooks


Have you used the smaller hooks for panfish? When I just want to chill I throw a worm and bobber for panfish, sometimes they swallow the hook and I end up keeping smaller fish because of it. Just wondering how well they work? Sorry to get off topic.

Thanks!


----------



## Lordofallthatswims (Jan 28, 2008)

Black, 6", rubber worm. I am thinking about throwing the rest of my tackle away. I use this worm when the fishing is good, when it is bad, I throw everything out there and always come back to it to save me from getting skunked. I wanted to throw it down the hole ice fishing this year.:lol:


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*i am a species specific guy here i would say smallies it would be snack daddy hand poured tubes or strike king coffee tubes mostly in goby patterns as i fish alot on lake st clair. *
*for bucketmouths i have two soft baits of choice either a five inch yamamoto senko color unimportant cause most the time i crawl them over pads and my number two soft bait is a strike kind shadlicious paddle tail swim bait. For hard baits for smallies it hard to beat a rapala x rap either the slash bait or the xrap shad and for largemouth strike king and crank spinner bait or jig in the sexy shad color.*


----------



## ryppinlyp (Mar 28, 2007)

Hard baits: Yozuri suspending crystal minnow in various colos and many colors and styles of top water.

Soft baits: Tubes for smallies and Brush hogs for the other bass.


----------



## ed1054 (Aug 26, 2006)

bassbuster5675 said:


> *i am a species specific guy here i would say smallies it would be snack daddy hand poured tubes or strike king coffee tubes mostly in goby patterns as i fish alot on lake st clair. *
> *for bucketmouths i have two soft baits of choice either a five inch yamamoto senko color unimportant cause most the time i crawl them over pads and my number two soft bait is a strike kind shadlicious paddle tail swim bait. For hard baits for smallies it hard to beat a rapala x rap either the slash bait or the xrap shad and for largemouth strike king and crank spinner bait or jig in the sexy shad color.*


 I hear Snack Daddy went out of business.


----------



## trwest (Feb 23, 2009)

Soft - Powerbait lizard, pumpkin seed color; Texas rig

Hard - tie b/t white spinnerbait and firetiger crank

Rod/Reel - Pflueger President 6735 spinning reel w/ 7' medium Berkley rod


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

I cant believe that no one has mentioned the heddon sonic. Thats what I use as did my great grandfather. I have caught my biggest largemouth on it so far but i have yet to catch a smallie.


----------



## RJSwirlz (Jan 30, 2006)

bassbuster5675 said:


> *for largemouth strike king and crank spinner bait or jig in the sexy shad color.*


Not exactly trying to hi-jack the thread here, but do a lot of guys actually catch fish with this color here in michigan? I won't use it, since the color is supposed to imitate the natural threadfin shad, which I believe we don't have here. The dnr site doesn't show us having them at least. I do use the chrome sexy shad, cuz chrome catches anything and everything.


----------



## Mule Skinner (Jan 30, 2003)

I don't get on water that holds smallies often and mostly fish lakes that are shallow and weed so I don't use plactics much and stick to surface baits for Large Mouth.

My favorite is the Original silver/black floating Rapala. Different colors and different sizes work , but this by far has been my favorite. Nice calm water surface, cast out 2-3 and give it 2-3 twitches, rest crank in the excess slack , 2-3 more wounded twitches and WAMM !!! Surface Assault.

Also catch a few pike and the occasional dogfish to.


----------



## basskiller46 (Feb 27, 2008)

RJSwirlz said:


> Not exactly trying to hi-jack the thread here, but do a lot of guys actually catch fish with this color here in michigan? I won't use it, since the color is supposed to imitate the natural threadfin shad, which I believe we don't have here. The dnr site doesn't show us having them at least. I do use the chrome sexy shad, cuz chrome catches anything and everything.


True that! sexy shad sucks:lol:

I have tried the dull one and never had a bite. I will be trying chrome and chartrouse this year.


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

I like throwing white spinnerbaits and gold/black Husky jerks early in the year. Texas rigged zoom/yum curlytailed worm in the summer along with Yum dingers. Scumfrog, buzzbait, or Pop-r for topwater.

The Smallies early in the year seem to like the Deep running X-rap too.....


----------



## JWF (Jun 25, 2001)

Soft: Yum Dinger 5" mardi gras.

Hard: Fat Free Shad, Citrus. 

Smallies: Ratlin Rap, black and silver.


----------



## jacktownhooker (Apr 7, 2007)

i cannot answer this question !i have 6 huge storage containers full of plastics and a couple of cabela baskets full of hard baits
20 bass rod setups that i will go through ! 
pre-fishing i will run n gun with search lures then tourny day fish more specific terrain type lures then depending on lk and time of day and season theres a window of an hour that different types shine then off so im constantly switching to have any kind of favorite !!
and it all changes when we talk midnight fishing !!!!!


----------



## Ahill2climb (Feb 12, 2008)

Soft bait - Jeff's Salty Crawling grubs crayfish in brown with red flakes with a small bullet weight. These are hard to find but they sure work great!

Hard Bait - Large Suspending Rapala Jerk Bait in Tenessee Shad color.


----------

